# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Проблема с био

## Микола

здраствуйте проблема в следующем настраиваю биос как мне нада а после перезагрузки или после выкл. настройки сбиваются.  батарейка вроде наманая время не сбрасывает

----------


## Микола

Нужно как то перепрошить а как не знаю.
Тип BIOS Award Modular
Версия BIOS 1002
Тип Award BIOS	Award Modular BIOS v6.0
Сообщение Award BIOS ASUS P4PE ACPI BIOS Revision 1002

На офицальный сайт выходил гаворят что нет такого что делать не знаю, не мать же менять

----------


## Cheechako

А эти:
"P4PE BIOS 1007 - Support new CPUs..."
"P4PE BIOS 1002 - Add check and correct..." - с http://support.asus.com/download/dow...Language=ru-ru
:confused:
Хотя я сначала бы проверил/заменил батарейку :)

----------


## Микола

Проблема рещена а за ссылку спасибо. Век живи - век учись

----------

